# Police



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

AN OUTBACKER!
Way to go Rick!







while on patrol came across man with Outback and stopped to chat ( NOT stopped him to chat







)

Told the guy about the forum...alot!

(Unusual for him, especially when in uniform )

Good Job Rick!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Could have given the guy a fake ticket with the fine being www.outbackers.com.

Heheheheheh


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhhh - that guy'll be here if he knows what's good for him.

....but don't ya' think he's taking his role just a little too seriously? Rick's a really scary guy in uniform. You two are pretty intimidating, if you ask me


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh - that guy'll be here if he knows what's good for him.
> 
> ....but don't ya' think he's taking his role just a little too seriously? Rick's a really scary guy in uniform. You two are pretty intimidating, if you ask me
> 
> ...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Hey! where's the rest of the gang?


Oh, no, no, no...
Don't go there...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Hey! where's the rest of the gang?


Oh, no, no, no...
Don't go there...









[/quote]








Oh Juuuudddiiiiiiiii.....sounds like an invite to me! 
Besides, Doug...YOU were spose to "go there"..remember?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

rest of the gang


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

skippershe said:


> rest of the gang


Clicky...no work-y ...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> rest of the gang


Clicky...no work-y ...








[/quote]
Darn it!

Oh Juuuuu-diiiiiiii!!!!

break out that link to shutterfly wouldja??


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Why, I wouldn't know WHAT you speak of .....


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Nice photos


----------

